# Need new router, Help!



## KingPing (Oct 8, 2010)

I have this crappy Encore router (ENRTR-104). I want to replace it with this Linksys WRT120N ( http://www.linksysbycisco.com/EU/es/products/WRT120N ). 

I know nothing about routers, is this Linksys any good? for gaming and downloading stuff

There will be 3 PCs and a PS3 connected to the router.

I won't use WiFi, only cables. And is the only router in the F****** store!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2010)

Dont know about that one but the WRT54GL which i have handles 3 comps PS3 and one wireless laptop without issue.


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 9, 2010)

i got a WHR-HP-GN from newegg for 40 bux, installed the latest brainslayer build of dd-wrt on it and its good, no crashes in 60 days, perfect performance, couldnt ask for a better router for the price, oh and you can buy it new still yay


----------



## error_f0rce (Oct 11, 2010)

I just replaced my Linksys WRT54GS (10/100) with a Linksys E3000 (10/100/1000) and am very happy with it. Check it out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm quite happy with our WRT54G...and the one you're looking at looks pretty good.  Can't go wrong w/ Linksys IMO


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2010)

wrt120n is a decent router - liked mine while i had it.

as others have noted though, the standard is the wrt-54g


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2010)

Using a WRT-54G with DD-WRT firmware and it handles 4 PCs and a xbox 360 without breaking a sweat.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2010)

There's always the option of turning an old computer into a router using a softwall. Best router ever.


----------



## error_f0rce (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm quite happy with our WRT54G...and the one you're looking at looks pretty good.  Can't go wrong w/ Linksys IMO



^this. I bought mine when they were first released (circa 2002?) and it has been running 24/7 since then. Signal strength was decent, but dramatically improved when I installed the high-gain antennas. The ONLY reason I upgraded was to support gigabit networking.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2010)

hat said:


> There's always the option of turning an old computer into a router using a softwall. Best router ever.



Cost more money to run in the end though.


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a linksys WRT350N, which is a gigabit router. I spent a good amount on it, close to $200.00 USD. I don't particularly want to suggest you spend a lot, but I do want to recommend that you at least consider a gigabit router. If you have more than one comp on the LAN with a gigabit NIC, it becomes really, really, really nice when transferring files or gaming over the lan. It will cost you more, but I think it's something to consider. Mine has been great. Hell man, If you're just going to get a standard Megabit router, I can give you one. It's G type wireless, but it's also free.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> I have a linksys WRT350N, which is a gigabit router. I spent a good amount on it, close to $200.00 USD. I don't particularly want to suggest you spend a lot, but I do want to recommend that you at least consider a gigabit router. If you have more than one comp on the LAN with a gigabit NIC, it becomes really, really, really nice when transferring files or gaming over the lan. It will cost you more, but I think it's something to consider. Mine has been great. Hell man, If you're just going to get a standard Megabit router, I can give you one. It's G type wireless, but it's also free.



no need - you can pick up a 5-port gigabit switch for $20~ish , and then a regular router on top of that for internet.  that's what i do.  no need spending so much on a gigabit router when your internet connection won't touch 10MB in most cases.  a switch does the job for LAN more than well.

the only consideration is if you want N or not, if N is not important , go with the 54g - if it is, then you have the two "n" linksys


----------



## KingPing (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you all guys!!!

Gigabit is not important to me because only 1 of the PCs needs a fast connection. Wireless is only for a folding PC that i want out of my bedroom, so G or N is pretty much the same i guess.  


 I like the Linksys E3000 but the only router for sale here is the WRT120N, my city sucks big time:shadedshu.



***I bought the WRT120N and a WMP54G PCI WiFi card and everything works perfect, thank you all for your help!!!***


----------

